# a lovely surprise



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I was suppose to pick up a breeding pair of discus but it was not meant to be but for good reasons. So I was a little disappointed and was looking to get a breeding pair from the states .Well when i got home for getting live black worms tonight .I found a lovely surprise . I found eggs on the intake pipe of my filter. Here are a few pictures..


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

grats! have you picked out a name for each egg yet?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!!! I will get to try my tiny non filtered tank experiment yet!!!! I'm so excited for you! 
Is it the red cover and the red with pearls do you figure?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> Nice!!! I will get to try my tiny non filtered tank experiment yet!!!! I'm so excited for you!
> Is it the red cover and the red with pearls do you figure?


It the red cover and the ogon yellow/orange are the parents. the only problems tomorow is water change day. I hope they make it till the morning..


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> grats! have you picked out a name for each egg yet?


I'm going to name all of them George....


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Wow. Congrats


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That's amazing!

And also... one a bad place for the fry's to hatch " i hope you can shut off the filter for now.. it looks like a deadly spot if they get sucked in!


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOW! That's amazing!
> 
> And also... one a bad place for the fry's to hatch " i hope you can shut off the filter for now.. it looks like a deadly spot if they get sucked in!


yes it is but the eggs won't last long they will be gone by the morning. The other discus will get to it .. I will move the pair in to their own tank tomorrow.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

not necessarily. the eggs may well still be there. i have actually had a pair of angels raise eggs to fry in a community tank. also i have successfuly moved a pair from a community tank along with the filter they laid the eggs on to another tank and had them resume care of the eggs and raise them to fry. 

congrats.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz!!!
Wow, that's a lot of Georges!!! LMAO!!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Congratz!!!
> Wow, that's a lot of Georges!!! LMAO!!!
> Cheers!!!


yes, he will have to sort by last name.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> yes it is but the eggs won't last long they will be gone by the morning. The other discus will get to it .. I will move the pair in to their own tank tomorrow.


Congrat & have fun, Dave !!!!!

Now that they are motivated, they need to be in a separate breeding environment, so putting them in their own tank will definitely encourage their breeding process. The female will continue to lay eggs and you will know if the male is fertile, if the eggs hatch. The couples will take many runs before they get experience. I still enjoy watching the whole process but be prepared for constant daily water change for a long long time.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats. That red cover is really nice looking with the blue halo. Should be interesting to see what the fry look like if they get to that stage.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Dave


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That is so sweet! And lovely pictures. I love the eyeballs on that discus mama. She's as surprised as you are!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! how old/big are the parents?


----------

